# Feeding the mice.......Dress code is required....



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Just been to feed the mice, rats, gpigs and rabbits.....Thankfully my shed is in the back garden otherwise my neighbours would think i'm more strange than they already do =D










Because it's cold outside!


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad it ain't just me who keeps his animals out in the shed :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Rodentman said:


> Glad it ain't just me who keeps his animals out in the shed :mrgreen:


I've got two doe rats in my room, cockroaches and a tub of dutch mice  The rest are in the shed apart from the rabbits they are outside.


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

What size is your shed if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Rodentman said:


> What size is your shed if you don't mind me asking?


now 8 by 6....


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Clearly a trend setter, Mark :lol:


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahh cool.

I'm getting a 10x12 once the damn weather improves so we can put it up.

Currently got a 7x7 but need more room.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

WoodWitch said:


> Clearly a trend setter, Mark :lol:


To have sheeple would be wonderful =D

Used to have a bigger shed when i was breeding rabbits ( had about 15 hutches in it ) but stopped breeding rabbits and downsized the shed =D


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

I want more room for mice, though I have rats, 2 gerbils and 2 robo hamsters as well.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol my mice have just taken over my living room


----------

